# 2001 Jeep Cherokke Sport - 'Ol Red......



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

Hey Ya'all ...........I'm a Rookie to the Site. Got a 6' Myers blade & a Western Cable control from a ' 84 CJ7. This is what I've finished so far :


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Welcome to the p/s @Lockman75 , looks good / nice garage pit Thumbs Up


----------



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

Thanks.........3' 6" wide x 14' long & 6' deep. First thing I did , when I built the Shop 20 Years ago. It's saved my 'ol ass plenty of times.


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

Very cool! Welcome to the site!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Welcome, looks good.


----------



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

So..... A dumb question here . My common Sense tells me the ' No ' answer , but here goes.
Can one run an Isamatic @ this Pitch / angle ??
( I've measured out for the fix, but was just wonder'n ??? )
Thanks, Anyone & All


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

It looks a bit much. Could you pivot it back some and drill another hole in the lift arm?
My Fisher plow with the same set up had 3 holes in the arm.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Yes. The Western Ten footers have them leaning like that, realy can not hurn anything on the pump, as long as the plow can not hit it if it goes high say when you are stacking snow.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Lockman75 said:


> So..... A dumb question here . My common Sense tells me the ' No ' answer , but here goes.
> Can one run an Isamatic @ this Pitch / angle ??
> ( I've measured out for the fix, but was just wonder'n ??? )
> Thanks, Anyone & All
> ...


Yes,

I have an old set up like that with the lift ram.( under hood hyd) and I replaced it with the western power unit like the one you are useing, works fine


----------



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

Thanks Fellah's...... I got this in , this afternoon, after a Job:















Went for a ride, seemed Ok ? Don't have a Tranny Temp gauge, just an Idjet light.


----------

